#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Οικοδομική άδεια για εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου σε πολυκατοικία του 1980

## pan1891

Για εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου σε πολυκατοικία που έχει ανεγερθεί το 1980, απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν νομίζω να περνά από την ΥΔΟΜ κανείς απ' όσους κάνουν εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου, η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειάζεται κάποιο είδος άδειας.

Π.χ. για εγκατάσταση ενός επίτοιχου λέβητα αερίου σε υφιστάμενο κτήριο χρειάζεται 48ωρη έγγραφη ενημέρωση, σύμφωνα με την §3.η του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ.

----------

